# Thank You From Gadus Duck Calls!



## Kelly Gadus (Oct 10, 2004)

I really appreciate the warm welcome as a new sponsor. 
I look forward to putting one of my acrylic duck calls in the hands of
the winning waterfowler!

Kelly Gadus
Gadus Duck Calls


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

Kelly, I'm leaving San Diego Oct 14th, meet me at "Angry Beaver" in Oakes the 17th and I'll pick up the call. Just kiddin, thanks for the sponsorship. Looking forward to a great vacation in paradise and renewing old friendships and hopefully makes some new ones.This is a great site and I really appreciate the input from some really fine sportsman. I am #1 ND NR !!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good to have you as a sponsor. Good luck next week while you're here, I'll try to push some down from Saskatchewan for ya.


----------



## greenheaded (Sep 22, 2003)

I've been to the Angry Beaver. Good food, and a nice town.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks Gadus !


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks :beer:


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks Chris, push em down I'll be waiting SW of Oakes or maybe I'll have to head up north. Darn, I could have used that new Gadus call too, my old Heydel is about done in. Good luck to all.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Kelly - thanks for donating an acrylic Gadus duck call for the drawing and sponsoring Nodak Outdoors. I was very lucky and won the call. Can't wait to get my hands on that Gadus Duck Call!

Thanks again -

Dave


----------



## Kelly Gadus (Oct 10, 2004)

Congratulations Dave, I'll get the call out to you as soon as Chriss forwards me the information. Hopefully I can get it out before I head to Nodak Thursday night!

Kelly Gadus
Gadus Duck Calls


----------

